
Finhub: SEC’s Strategic Hub for Innovation and Financial Technology - miobrien
https://www.sec.gov/finhub
======
seibelj
It’s incredible that the federal government has realized the disruptive nature
of blockchain technology to the financial ecosystem before most commenters on
HN. In 5 years, I believe most entrepreneurs reading this forum will be
raising money and managing their cap table using the blockchain.

~~~
browsercoin
That's not what they are doing here at all. This is a thinly veiled regulatory
body which will pretty much ban/kill all PoW/PoS/or anyother pseudo science
blockchain projects.

It will likely shut down once they realize corporate America has pretty much
ditched blockchain and has moved on. The people who are writing optimistic
comments are grasping at straws.

Blockchain industry had 5 years to go mainstream. All it did was create
financial ruin for duped investors while enriching those who bought the pre-
sale at restrictive amounts of capital to risk.

Blockchain is a shitty and slow database nobody asked for apart from the
people selling it's tokens that is somehow necessary to appreciate and
depreciate in value on terms dictated by the very controllers. SEC will blow
you out of the water if you've been caught pumping and dumping. I am in the
process of reporting/sending slack screenshots of people in Vancouver to the
SEC for pumping and dumping.

Justice is coming. In the form of US extradition.

